

Johnny-Five – JavaScript Robotics programming framework - avinassh
http://johnny-five.io/

======
graghav
Came across Cylon.js, it provides API for over 30 platforms including ARDrone,
Pebble, etc,. [http://cylonjs.com/](http://cylonjs.com/)

